# Code anderer Hersteller oftmals Ursache für Lücken in eigener Software



## Newsfeed (23 September 2010)

Einer Studie zufolge rühren Lücken oft vom EInsatz von Frameworks oder Bibliotheken her. Je nach Programmiersprache oder Laufzeitumgebung handelt man sich unterschiedliche Fehler ein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

